
Spotify releases the source code of its Winamp clone - ludde
http://spotiamb.com/
======
mahouse
I don't read anything in that page that says this is a Spotify product... It
even says: "Spotiamb is not an officially supported product of Spotify®."

~~~
jacobwg
The source code (linked from that page) is at
[https://github.com/spotify/spotiamb](https://github.com/spotify/spotiamb) and
the license says copyright Spotify
([https://github.com/spotify/spotiamb/blob/master/LICENSE](https://github.com/spotify/spotiamb/blob/master/LICENSE)),
so it seems that it was at least made by Spotify engineers, even if it's not
"officially supported".

------
FabianBeiner
BitDefender blocks this site because of "Malware site".

